# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software)  برنامج لفك شفرة اجهزة zte

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخواني بعد بحث عن فك شفرة هذا الهاتف ZTE RG260 
 وجدت برنامج مجاني ماعليك الا تحميله والعمل عليه بسهولة لكي يعطيك رقم لفك هاتفك   
هذا هاتف ثم فك شفرته بنجاح بدون مشاكل            
                                                      لتحميل البرنامج المجاني لفك شفرات العديد من الهواتف ومنهما  ZTE                  
                                                                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        
هذه واجهة البرنامج وهذه عملية فك شفرة ما عليك الى ادخال رقم    
         Code: NCK=              
         zte رقم لادخال كود شفرة       *983*8284#

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## احمدعاصم1

جزاك الله خير

----------


## MAICHEL

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## truegamer

رابط لا يشتغل اعادة رفع البرنامج    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## messoudamustaf

mmmmerrrccccccccccccciii

----------


## messoudamustaf

mmmmmmmerccccci

----------


## SAMATI

جزاك الله خير

----------


## milodov6523

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## mondy

شكرااااااااااا اخى الكريم

----------


## said aghbala

بارك الله فيك

----------


## safawi



----------


## zm1963

بارك الله فيك

----------


## vegass

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abbassi17

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aboodiskadriss

شكرا اااااا

----------


## fashfash92

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## YASSOO2

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## samaylo

شكرا لك

----------


## max009673

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Hjiriad

شكرا

----------


## alielgoual

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## aseer1119

جزاك الله خير

----------


## moncef106

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## Roka6666

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkssss

----------


## SOLITARIO

merci pour le partage      
                                                      لتحميل البرنامج المجاني لفك شفرات العديد من الهواتف ومنهما  ZTE                  
                                                                الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        
هذه واجهة البرنامج وهذه عملية فك شفرة ما عليك الى ادخال رقم    
         Code: NCK=              
         zte رقم لادخال كود شفرة       *983*8284#[/QUOTE]

----------


## كمال عمر

تسلم بارك الله فيك

----------

